# Cruelty-free alternatives to pore minimising/blur make up products?



## whatagem (May 26, 2015)

Recently I've become very conscious of making my buying choices more animal-friendly every time I use up a product, but I can't seem to find any cruelty free pore erasing skin products that are manufactured this way.

  I have deep pores on my nose and cheeks and like to use L'Oreal's Skin Perfection Instant Blur, which covers them up extremely well immediately before I use any makeup! I have pale skin (about NC20) so most popular colours will fit me.
However all the alternatives I can find, such as other L'Oreal products from Kiehl's and Garnier, or the Benefit Porefessional, are all from companies that still test on animals at least a small amount.

  Any alternatives from brands that don't test or guarantee their suppliers don't either?


----------



## Maris Crane (May 26, 2015)

I really like the Dr. Brandt pore refiner one; but I don't know if the line tests on animals :/


----------



## Gellydonut (May 27, 2015)

I think Tarte has cruelty free primers, check them out


----------

